

7-Year Updated Ajax Timeline of Google, Yahoo, Microsoft, Amazon Acquisitions - vlad
http://www.shmula.com/blog/timelines/google-microsoft-yahoo/g-y-m.htm

======
vlad
The first thing I noticed is that they're missing Zenter, but the timeline is
still cool because it starts in January 2001 with updates through this August.
Any more that they've missed?

------
webwright
The timeline is kinda neat, but it woulda been a lot better with an
accompanying list with sort controls.

Pretty good example of using AJAX to do something that you could've done
easier and better without it.

------
axod
some of them seem to be hidden at the bottom of the timeline. I can see the
very top half of the text, but not the whole lot. (FF+Mac)

------
jsjenkins168
TextPayMe is on that list. Isnt this the acquisition YC still cant "talk"
about?

------
aston
Arnie St. => Amie St.

Also, that was an investment, not an acquisition.

------
mcxx
Viaweb is missing...

~~~
vlad
Viaweb was sold in 1999 if I remember correctly.

